# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  "за это убить тебя мало"

## Екатерина Мирная

"за это убить тебя мало" - так мне иногда говорили некоторые люди... да, они не преданные... но это мен очень беспокоит. что я начала иногда сама подобные образом думать в их ответ... как быть? очень боюсь кого-либо убивать, я сторонница ненасилия (но вот этот Арджуна убивал даже дальних родственников - мне очень грустно и я плачу...) ;-(

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Екатерина.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спасибо за Ваше терпение. Я с 3 августа в дороге, поэтому отвечаю пока с задержкой.

Что касается Вашего вопроса, то хотела бы уточнить, в чем именно Ваш запрос?
Как я поняла, есть конкретная ситуация, где со стороны других людей идет непринятие Вас как личности. И это Вас настолько беспокоит и задевает, что в ответ Вы невольно стали испытывать похожие чувства, верно? Однако, Вам не хотелось бы их испытывать, даже по отношению к тем, кто Вас не принимает.. Но, парадокс, в Бхагавад Гите Арджуна показывает, казалось бы, иной пример. И Вы хотите разобраться как правильно, в итоге, действовать и реагировать, так?

Я вижу, что здесь идет речь о конкретной ситуации, о конкретных людях.. Если хотите, мы могли бы пообщаться отдельно, например по скайпу, т.к. что бы ответить на поставленный вопрос, мне  нужны детали.

Либо можем продолжить общение здесь. Как Вам удобнее.

В любом случае, буду ждать Вашего отклика. Потому что обобщеный ответ о том, как работать со своими негативными чувствами и мыслями, или какой-нибудь чисто философский ответ врядли будет здесь уместен. Как мне кажется.

С наилучшими пожеланиями и наступающим Джанмаштами!
Ваша слуга, Ананда Радхика дд

----------

